# what bumps on my jd?



## Gboro54 (Feb 8, 2006)

Hi guys,

My jack dempsey has developed these 3 white bumps on him. 2 are around his nose and the other is not to far past his eye. They almost look like he is getting pimples.

Any suggestions on treatment?

Thanks


----------



## addicted2cichlid (Apr 8, 2008)

do some research here on the site about ich ich. and post some pics if u can.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Pics would help a lot... if possible...

I have a large aggressive JD that constantly begs for food by swimming profusely toward me... in spite of the 5/8" thick glass between us. This causes a rubbing action on his face which will leave a white bump...

If yours has the same kind of bump from a similar action, as long as it stays clean and he stops doing it, it will go away with no ill results. I guess if it's bad enough it could scar, although I've not seen a scar from a fish doing this (at least not on my fish, I wouldn't know the reason for a scar on someone else's fish).

If it is the same kind of bump, it stays clean and he does not stop, it will (hopefully) get sore enough to make him stop or at least slow down so it doesn't get any worse.

I personally don't use medications at all... I rely on UV lights, light stocking and proper water changes to keep the water clean and the fish happy. This is not to say that medications are a bad idea, but is only to explain why I don't have any suggestions of which to use...


----------



## westwood8183 (Jun 15, 2003)

Sounds like it could possibly be the start of HITH. Pics would really help though.


----------



## Natalie (Jun 11, 2007)

I have a large blood parrot who got a fungal infection in his sensory pits. It looked like Hole in the Head but he had to have gotten it from stress because he was in a large tank with great water quality, but he was constantly fighting with another male.

If you raise the water temperature to about 85 degrees, do frequent water changes, and add aquarium salt, that may help a lot. It healed up my guy within a week or so. Best of luck, and a picture sure would help.


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

My female flowerhorn gets those white bumps on occasion too. It isn't ich, I know what ich looks like and this is way too big. It isn't HITH because that causes craters, not bumps. I'm with Toby on this one. My fish gets these bumps from the rocks within the tank. She may scrape herself on one of the sharper ones especially when she's chasing down a ghost shrimp. I don't worry about it. Keep the tank clean and the fish will be fine!


----------



## Gboro54 (Feb 8, 2006)

thanks for the info. I do water changes if atleast once a week. I added some aqurium salt and all but one of the bumps is gone now....

Thanks for the help fellas :thumb:


----------



## Gboro54 (Feb 8, 2006)

The bumps have started getting worse again. The one is giant now and is red underneth the white? I am in Maine until Thursday so I can't get pics? Any thoughts on what it can be and things to do to cure? My gf is home and she will do it for me....I have added sald with not success in curing this


----------



## Natalie (Jun 11, 2007)

If the bump starts to look white and sort of fuzzy or cotton-like, that is fungus and you'll need to dose the water with Pimafix.

If it doesn't look like fungus but is red and inflamed, it's probably infected with bacteria and you'd need to add Melafix.

I don't like using either of these meds unless I have to, because they're heavy duty (and stinky!), but they really do work and it sounds like you may need one or the other based on the characteristics of the wounds.

When you get back in town, pics will be a big help. Good luck


----------



## Gboro54 (Feb 8, 2006)

Alright...There is now a bump that has formed underneth his skin...I am going to assume that it is a bacteria....unless someone else has any idea...I guess Melafix is the way to treat it?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Sounds like one of the bumps got infected, just about any antibacterial medicine will do. (I'm not a big fan of Melafix but use what you want). Keep up with the water changes too and don't forget to redose afterwards. 
You might want to consider removing whatever it is the fish keeps running into. Some fish are just amazingly clumsy and will continue to hurt themselves (I'm thinking of my oscar right now!)....


----------



## Gboro54 (Feb 8, 2006)

Alright well tommorow I am doing my water change then I will add some antibacterial medicine...Any other reccomandations on medicines to use?

Thanks


----------

